# Extended Warranty



## tcoyle2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello !

I am sure someone has some expertice here with extended warranties. I pick up a 2006 26RKS Outback in the next week or so and have received a quote from the dealer for a 3 year extended warranty for about $1500 and have obtained a quote from AmericanRVWarranties.com on line for a 7 year warranty for 580. I had to look up the americanrvwarranties.com company under RVwarranties.com in the BBB listing and now wonder if anyone here has experience with them and understands the name differences?

Thanks in advance for any help you may provide.

Perplexed in Tucson

tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

General concensus here is, its a waste of money. I ll see if I can locate a recent discussion.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=19335

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=17209

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim,

The best extended warranty I know of is called "Preventative Maintenance".

I have always been against extended warranties, as generally they are little more than pure profit margin for the retailer. That said, when we bought our Outback, I did get one. I was naive in the ways of RV's at the time, and convinced myself - before the dealer even mentioned one - that this was a case where it was worthwhile. I mean, all those different systems on board and living in a very harsh and destructive environment, right?

Three seasons later, and I have never used it. I quickly learned that anything I wanted fixed right, I was better doing myself. I also discovered that the vast majority of repairs are surprisingly easy.

One thing that you really want to look out for is how much the insurer is willing to pay for a given job. In our warranty - and I will go out on a limb and suggest any warranty - they operate much like an HMO. Certain set prices are established for different jobs, and that is all they will pay. And those prices may not be particularly realistic. Also, like an HMO must be pre-approved. Sure, they will work with any shop you might need to go to, but only to the point the shop exceeds that pre-determined amount. Guess who pays the difference?

All in all, I will go back to my long standing belief... Extended warranties are a bad deal. I will never buy one again.

But that's just me.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> *The best extended warranty I know of is called "Preventative Maintenance".*
> 
> I have always been against extended warranties, as generally they are little more than pure profit margin for the retailer. That said, when we bought our Outback, I did get one. I was naive in the ways of RV's at the time, and convinced myself - before the dealer even mentioned one - that this was a case where it was worthwhile. I mean, all those different systems on board and living in a very harsh and destructive environment, right?
> 
> ...


Well said! I agree completely. ALso check to see if thee is a deductible. sometimes it might be easier to and cheaper to do it on your own. We purchased one and after reading it and talking to people here i went back the next day and got a refund. the funny thing is....i received a extended warranty package from the comany 2 months later. just last week i call out of curiosity to see if it was "active" and low and behold it is.


----------



## tcoyle2 (Dec 3, 2007)

First, thanks to all that responded. This sounds a lot like the equalizer Vs dual cam question and answers. I truly respect all of the differing opinions here and they serve me well in the quest to make up my mind. Wish I had already.

Wife likes knowing we have some coverage and so do I kinda. I guess after this feedback, I will need to determine how much of a problem it will be if I am wrong and my wife is correct or at least a better guesser than I.

Seams that the $500 coverage for 7 years is a good bet even if it is only used to give a follow on user confidence when the time comes.

Again thanks your candor and honisty is something no warranty could ever be purchased to supply and you all do it for free. I will gladly pass on any little thing I learn in hopes of repaying you all someday.

tim


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

no problem. good luck to you. $500 does not seem bad. the 7 year we bought and had refunded was $1700. looks like now we have it and it did not cost us anything since they ended up still processing it after refunding my $.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Extended Warranties are a great deal if you are a Dealer. I have a friend who is a Motor Cycle/ ATV dealer and he told me that extended warranties make him a lot of money.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tcoyle2 said:


> Seams that the $500 coverage for 7 years is a good bet even if it is only used to give a follow on user confidence when the time comes.


I'm normally against them, but for $500 for 7 years, I'd say it was a good deal. Question...is the 7 years from the date you take delivery or from the date after your normal warranty? I'm guessing it is from the date of delivery, and therefore Keystone will take 95% of the hit, as all the major problem will surface during the first 12-16 months anyway.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Echo what the others out there have said about extended warranties being a waste of money... Don't do it! You'll wind up fighting the warranty company for reimbursment for something they won't fix right anyway. Save the $500 and give it to someone you know IF something actually breaks.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

From what I've read here about coverage, the biggest potential problem you could have with your OB is delamination. It happens occasionally and ISN'T covered in the extended warranties as it is considered "cosmetic". This is what I've read, I've not experienced it personally. The only other expensive systems are the power slide outs, fridge and A/C. You won't find many complaints about the reefers. I've seen no serious complaints about the slides. Occasionally you see complaints about the A/C and these are rare and you can mitigate those coats by having a Carrier repairman do the fix. So my .02 is save the money for your next A/C unit, if you ever need one.
Bob


----------

